# 10 gallon tank ideas



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

After my FH has outgrown that tank and is ready to roll with the big boys, I'm gonna have an empty tank. Well one male bettas going in and I was wondering what else could? I'm not a fan of neons or guppies though


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't know, the 10 gallon tank might be a little too big for a betta.

I believe I made mention of this in other threads....lake tanganyikan shell dwellers


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That would be a great set-up for your feeders for your P's


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I dont have any Mr. Harley







didnt you know that by now??

I just got CA cichlids.....seeing as New York gov't is being a bunch o douchebags and won't lift the ban on p's.....even though theyd die if a dumb owner releases them


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you cpuld use it to start a little coral reef and have a salt water tank. it would be prety.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Small tanks can be breathtaking displays if done correctly. The best ten gallon tank I ever saw housed only ten Lemon Tetras. But the fishes habitat was recreated almost to a tee. Plants and all. IMO, ten of the same in a small tank look a lot better than ten different.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I dont like tetras.......damn I'll put in a lback tail shark....the one get that two inches and some other fish


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah you can have an awsome planted tank in a ten gal....I would do some ELBs or guppies or tetras in a 10 with plants up the wazoo!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

no guppies or tetras!

if you have a suggestion with them and Im gonna sound like a dick but I dont care.......no guppies and no tetras....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

dwarf puffer fish! cutest things ever, they are tiny you could te 5-7 in there and maybe have a small school of corys, and maybe some neons or danios?

check out my pictures of myt 17 gallon for pics on the puffers. they are brilliant fish!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

can I put a figure 8 in there?? or will it get too big?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I dont have any Mr. Harley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Clown
No I did not know that ...
i was just messing anyway...








good luck in your search


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wait now I want puffers.......this site says I can keep figure 8s in 10g

how many can I keep?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

why dont you just make a nano reef or somethign pretty. You can really keep any extremely cool fish in there.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

in due time but now I want puffers! and figure 8shey poseidon can I put one with my FH?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

or these guys will definately be awesome to keep.

And you can definately not keep figure 8s with a flowerhorn. Ill trust any slow fish in my piranha tank before i put it with one of my flowerhorns.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn!

I already have a betta.........if that one dies I'll invest in getting a marble or blue with black splash crowntail

p.s that betta is a bit overfed.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i wanna get some huffers









i mean puffers.














where can i get some :smile:


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Dwarf Pike species.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

cool thanks

why not keep some small puffers in the 10 gallon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

YEAH!!
I've decided on a figure 8 for my 10g

heres the list of fish
1 Male Betta
1 Figure 8 puffer
a bunch of GloFish
possible a female betta or two so my guy can breed

I'm getting some more natural gravel and a small peice of driftwood and plants


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

your pufer will kill the beta in 2 days or less....anf the glowfish will bite the big one If they happen to get too close......


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh damnit

how many figure 8s can I put or theyll kill each other


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just get a lot of different types of puffers. they kill everything really except them and their buds.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

they are also not above killing each other...particularly the males.....don't forget to add a bit of salt eather


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Put a hillstream loach in there!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

whats with you and the hillstream loach??

you said I should get that instead of pleco and now youre saying I should get that for instead of a puffer commnity......are they like your favorite fish?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

post a pic i havnt seen one. i havnt even heard of one









back off a little carzyklown89.he just gave you a suggestion and you should respect that. i think it is cool that he has a favorite fish man. i like some but ugly fish but thats just my opion. you asked for a suggestion and he gave you one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

I've never had them, but I've been told the South American puffers are a bit more docile than the Figure-8's. Also, they can live in pure fresh water and won't require any salt.

That sucks about the NY ban on piranha. Luckily, Shark Aquarium is in the next state!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i had 3 figure 8 puffers and the 2 bigger ones killed the little one and now i have 2 and they have been living peacefully with many community fish in a 20 gallon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

no I didnt say it to be a dick or anything I was just saying that he must like hillstream loaches is all......not to be mean or anything


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

give me a break guys.....whats this topic about again......oh yeah what to stick in a 10gal......

So did you deside on puffers or no? What do you really want any way...a killer color, cheep ness, freash, salt, plants, 10gals for life??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i would go with a mixed puffer tank

crazyklown89 i didnt mean to sound mean but i was in a hurry and i really didnt read it right. its all cool. not trying to jump on you or nothing but it came out a little wrong. its all good


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

although i know you're not going to listen, figure 8 puffers should not go in a 10. the common puffers (gsp, fig 8, ceylon, etc.) get big enough and swim around enough that they need more room than a 10 provides. that said, throw your puffer in that 10 and talk about how he is happy and that everything worked fine. make him inflate too, because they like that.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh. well then get some drawf pouffer crazyklown89

i didnt think that puffer fish actually puffed up. i thought that was just in the movies. anybody have that happen to them. do drawf puffers puff up.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

dwarf puffers never puff.........


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yes they do. Take them out of the water and they will puff.

Make your 10g a plant tank with some kribs or rams or some neons with a few nice plecos


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have two plecos eric........oh and THANKS for the sarcasm rday even though I was asking for suggestions I'm just an ignorant moron isnt I?

rams can live for life in a 10g??









I'll just go with the dwarf puffers unless of course thats not good enough for master rday.....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hows about this list eeveryone??

1 male betta
1 dwarf puffer(possibly)
dwarf gouramis(like 2)
some tetras
whatever small cool looking fish I can put in


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

master rday knows all






























we must obey him























j/k

i would like to see how that tank would work out. i cant find any place that sells rawf puffers or scorpion fish


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"1 male betta
1 dwarf puffer(possibly)
dwarf gouramis(like 2)
some tetras
whatever small cool looking fish I can put in"

hehe skip the puffer and It sounds awsome...sorry I know what a party pooper...I would just hate to have you get peeved when he gets hungery....but stranger things have happend!!!also a healthy snail population is VERY much apprisiated by puffers as they love to munch them!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Actually I'm leaving out the puffer and getting all blue fish....my male betta is royal blue and I'm gonna try getting royal blue gouramis and blue guppies and stuff.......thatd look awesome


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe sorry to sh*t on your paraide once again but bettas are known for attacking long finned fish particularly there own color....sounds like some dead guppies mabe......let us know how it goes.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

everything blue would be kool. i would use a little separator to separate the betta. they are mean littl fishies


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

betta mean?! HAHAHAHAAHAHA............besides gouramis barely have fins...........or red and blue.........half of the fish are red and half are blue

or how about an ALL male blue betta tank?? you think that would work?

LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

....I bet you coukld get away with fansy blue guppies and a betta if you have a ton of plants and such....post pics when your done!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that wont be for a month at least.....waiting for the FH to outgrow the tank


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

get some blue poison arrow frogs........


----------

